# Has anybody here Studied Jean Guy Angel kenpo?



## Gotkenpo? (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm not sure if any of you have because its a Kenpo style that is only in Canada, and from what i've seen so far, you are all from the states.  Jean Guy Angel achieved his black belt under George Pesare, and then brought Kenpo to Canada.

I've been studying since June through private lessons, and it absolutely rocks.

later.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 22, 2003)

You might be the first from your style to join MartialTalk.  Welcome!

Would you mind sharing with us who Jean Guy Angel is?  Let us know the history and lineage of your instructors, what your curriculum is like, rank system (if there is one), and what you are learning.

There is plenty of room for another style in the Kenpo/kempo community!

- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2003)

I have not personally heard of either of the 2 names you mentioned. Would you like to elaborate for us with some more info. so we could learn more about your training?


----------



## kenmpoka (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotkenpo? _
> *I'm not sure if any of you have because its a Kenpo style that is only in Canada, and from what i've seen so far, you are all from the states.  Jean Guy Angel achieved his black belt under George Pesare, and then brought Kenpo to Canada.
> 
> I've been studying since June through private lessons, and it absolutely rocks.
> ...


 Mr. Pesare is the head of Karazenpo Goshinjutsu in New England. A first generation student of  Professors Sonny Gascon and Walter godin, the founders of the system. Karazenpo is a subsystem of Kajukenbo. The system was further evolved to Shaolin Kempo Karate and Nick Cerio's Kenpo. 

Salute,


----------



## Gotkenpo? (Nov 23, 2003)

hey guys, ok, here goes...

first the lineage...

James M. Mitose
Adriano Emperado
Victor Gascon
George Pesare
Jean Guy Angel (The chief of his kenpo federation)
Dave Jackman
Lew Simms
Matt Cardon (my instructor)

Jean Guy Angel brought his style of kenpo to Canada, and is based out of montreal.  A student of his style, Lew Simms, brought it to BC which is where i live, and am instructed by Matt Cardon.

Our training is probably very similar to yours...sparring, self defense techniques, forms, and there is a physical fitness program that is required as well.

i thought i'd mention that to those of you who study tracy/parker systems that our techniques do not have names ex: Thundering hammers, etc...they are just called self defense number 1, number 2, etc.  and also, the defenses are only 1 or two moves, whereas i've seen in tracy/parker systems, some of the defenses have 6 or 8 moves in the advanced areas.

We also do reactionary sefl defense which is when my instructor launches whatever strike he wants at full speed and power, and i have to defend...kind of like sparring but not quite.

I've also just started to learn stick fighting as well.

Our belt ranking system is white, yellow, orange, green, blue, brown, black.

any other questions, feel free to ask


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2003)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## John Bishop (Nov 23, 2003)

Add William Chow in the lineage between James Mitose and Adriano Emperado.  William Chow was Sijo Emperado's primary instructor.  Emperado later went to Mitose for his instructors certificate.


----------



## donald (Nov 24, 2003)

How does your system differ from kajukenbo/kajukenpo. How simular is it to american kenpo? 

B.H.G.,
:asian:


----------



## Gotkenpo? (Nov 25, 2003)

i don't really know anything about those styles, so i don't feel i can answer that question unfortunately...all i've seen of american kenpo is through Jeff Speakman and Larry Tatums video clips.

The only difference that i know is that there are fewer moves in the self defense techniques, and they do not have names. (ex.  thundering Hammers)....they are just callled self defense 1, 2, 3, etc).  And i'm not sure about this but it seems all forms of kenpo are well versed for the street, and more modern.  Which is great, and its come in handy.


----------



## storm1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Our whole family studies under the  Jean Guy Angel system.
I came over to Kenpo with a Jujitsu background and currently am a green belt, my 10 year old son has his blue and my wife and 6 year old son are green as well.  We all study under Dave Jackman.


----------



## storm1 (Feb 16, 2005)

There is 4 of us here and we all train under this system


----------



## shane23ss (Feb 16, 2005)

I may be mistaken so please forgive me for my ignorance, but it seems to have a huge kajukenbo influence.


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 16, 2005)

I am from London, Ontario, Canada and know virtually nothing about the Jean Guy Angel system. Is there a website you could refer me to for viewing?

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Flopik (Mar 16, 2006)

Im a blackbelt and i studied under Jean-guy Angell right know. This is a good master and a very friendly man. You can see him with William Chow when he was more young :







The website of the federation is Kenpo.qc.ca
We have great fighters champion in semi-contact competition.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 16, 2006)

Flopik said:
			
		

> Im a blackbelt and i studied under Jean-guy Angell right know. This is a good master and a very friendly man. You can see him with William Chow when he was more young :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW! Cool Pic!!  Thanks for the post!


----------



## marlon (Apr 16, 2006)

I study shaolin kempo in Montreal...if you would like to train together sometime contact me.  i love kempo and perhaps we can learn from each other or at least get some good practice in.

Respectfully,
Marlon Wilson


----------



## Jeremy Jones (Nov 19, 2007)

Ive been trainning in Jean-guy Angells kenpo karate for about five or six years now. My sensei was Jean Desrochers until i got my brown belt. Daren Letemplier trainned me for a year. Im curently trainning by myself now because there is no kenpo school where i am living. Im planning on getting tested for my black belt in mai 2008. I love it, i think it is one of the best styles from what ive seen. Personaly, the only thing i dont like about it, is that there is no ground fighting. Im thinking about openning a school here in sept iles after i get my black belt, depending on how long ill be living here.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Nov 19, 2007)

No ground-fighting in the entire system, or just no ground-fighting up to blackbelt?


----------



## Gernobil (Nov 29, 2015)

I've been with the Jean-Guy Angell Kenpo system for three years and I'm thoroughly enjoying the learning: sparring is very competition based in my school. My sensei is one of his most accomplished students: Jose Vinciarelli, WKA world champion (light contact) 2009. His love for the style and sport-combat is amazing. His energy is contagious.
Here's the black belt kata (from 1994)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 29, 2015)

Gernobil said:


> I've been with the Jean-Guy Angell Kenpo system for three years and I'm thoroughly enjoying the learning: sparring is very competition based in my school. My sensei is one of his most accomplished students: Jose Vinciarelli, WKA world champion (light contact) 2009. His love for the style and sport-combat is amazing. His energy is contagious.
> Here's the black belt kata (from 1994)



Welcome to MT!


----------



## FelixBG (Jan 9, 2022)

Jeremy Jones said:


> Ive been trainning in Jean-guy Angells kenpo karate for about five or six years now. My sensei was Jean Desrochers until i got my brown belt. Daren Letemplier trainned me for a year. Im curently trainning by myself now because there is no kenpo school where i am living. Im planning on getting tested for my black belt in mai 2008. I love it, i think it is one of the best styles from what ive seen. Personaly, the only thing i dont like about it, is that there is no ground fighting. Im thinking about openning a school here in sept iles after i get my black belt, depending on how long ill be living here.


I train under Jean also , he's a fantastic teacher. Im now under Serge Piché


----------



## FelixBG (Jan 9, 2022)

GM Jean-Guy Angell has been honored in various black belt hall of fame. He love forms and combat, he teach us karazenpo forms and shorin ryu. I post some of the videos from him on youtube


----------

